# Wissant



## pamjon (Oct 12, 2019)

Many people may well be aware of the problems at Wissant concerning bikes being stolen. 
We were there last week (we have no bikes) and a Dutch couple were parked next to us.
In the morning the Man asked if we had heard anything during the previous evening or night as one of his bikes had been stolen.
I am a reasonably light sleeper but heard nothing. They left what I consider to be a good bike but took the very expensive custom built bike for his wife.
Just a warning to everyone, be very careful there.
PJ


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 13, 2019)

You can buy a plastic covered chain lock with a loud alarm.


----------



## spigot (Oct 14, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> You can buy a plastic covered chain lock with a loud alarm.



The bike thieves at Wissant are real experts, if there is a good bike to be had, they’ll nick it, whatever the security!


----------



## QFour (Oct 14, 2019)

Why does anyone still go? Bit like Honfleur white vans driving onto the Aire to find out what’s on offer for the evening. Very large pair of bolt croppers sees an end to most locks. Saw a guy the other day locking up two very new electric bikes with the sort of combination lock you get from the Pound Store. I actually managed to open one the other week after the guy next to us managed to scramble the combination. Took about 3 minutes just gentle pulling apart and turning the wheels until you feel them drop into place.


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 14, 2019)

You can get boltcropper proof chain and lock for motorbikes (Almax?), very heavy,
possibly bend the bike rack or take the van over the max. payload !!
As Trev. suggests an alarmed lock is probably the best option so long as you
are within earshot, eg when sleeping in the van. Although at times it may be
preferable for the bikes to go quietly awol rather than confront  armed
voleurs.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 14, 2019)

Cant you get alarmed chains that also trigger shotgun cartridge ?


----------



## mid4did (Oct 14, 2019)

I take the seats and pedals off when on the bike rack.A couple of padlocked chains  with a homemade cover and reflective board all roped down.This year I got one of those motion detector solar powered outside lights stuck on ,high up looking down at the back.Only deterrents to some but not the determined thieves.
I have to switch it off if I,m going to be travelling through tunnels though.
Only using one bike now,the OH keeps falling off hers and has refused to go on it anymore.She blames her unsteadiness on nerves but I think it's,s the cheap vino down in spain.


----------

